# A question, engine problem!



## ricky_vwt (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I friend of mine has a 1994 sentra and his engine blew up this week, he got a 1990 engine, i want to know if theres a way to put the 1.6 1994 head to the 1990 1.6 block? Any help is apreciated.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Are they both the same engine? Little more information will help...


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I think hes talking about putting a DOHC GA16DE head on a SOHC GA16i block. Maybe a mod can move this post to the GA16i section I'm sure those guys can give you a better answer.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey guys the engine that blew up is a 1.6l dohc 16 valves, and the other one is a 1.6l 12 valves, they look alike but i don`t know if theres a diference in the oil ports and the water ports, and in the crank sproket? Thanks for the help, I`m trying desperately to save a nissan`s life!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I believe this question has been asked several times before... I ask you to SEARCH before someone flames you.. Some arent nice to people who dont take the time to ...

But to anwser your question....... NO... If I remember correctly they wont change over... Theres something with and oil/coolant passage or something..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Aside from the obvious, it's also illegal to drop an older engine into a comparatively newer vehicle. You can put a newer engine in an older vehicle, but not the other way around.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Aside from the obvious, it's also illegal to drop an older engine into a comparatively newer vehicle. You can put a newer engine in an older vehicle, but not the other way around.


that is all technicallities my dear watson. As long as you bring it up to OBDII standards, they wont really get you for it.


it will prolly be cheaper to just buy a ga16de motor as they only run like 400


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> that is all technicallities my dear watson. As long as you bring it up to OBDII standards, they wont really get you for it.
> 
> 
> it will prolly be cheaper to just buy a ga16de motor as they only run like 400


Some motors can't be upgraded.... Mounts and sensors change shape and size and etc.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> that is all technicallities my dear watson. As long as you bring it up to OBDII standards, they wont really get you for it.
> 
> 
> it will prolly be cheaper to just buy a ga16de motor as they only run like 400


I dunno, the car wasno't OBDII to begain with?!?!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DOESNT MATTER as the heads dont interchage ANYWAYS!!! Whats the use in Arguing legalities of something if its Not even Feasable to do... BUT... Since Im about to Pull a GA16i from a pulsar (tossed Rod), and I have bothe a GA16DE block and Head downstairs. Im personally going to see what the differences are... I know some EXCELLENT fabricators :thumbup: Who knows whats possible?

If you want the GA16i head with 155,000 miles hit my E-mail.... [email protected]

***Ooops... Youve got a whole Ga16i.... My bad****


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I dunno, the car wasno't OBDII to begain with?!?!


Yeah OBD-2 wasn't til like '96....... Steve has no clue sometimes.  


Love ya SteveO


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 20, 2005)

*OK dudes*

Thanks for everything guys this is a verygood page i will spread the voice all over my town, and remember keep turbos alive and boosted allways!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah OBD-2 wasn't til like '96....... Steve has no clue sometimes.
> 
> 
> Love ya SteveO


actually most nissans started going OBDII compliant in 95 the sentra was one of those cars, but i forgot we were talking a b13


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

haha this is getting off topic.. but does that mean my 95 200SX SE-R is OBD2? So when I take it for emisions in Janurary all they have to do is scan it, not run it on a dyno and all that crap?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Char said:


> haha this is getting off topic.. but does that mean my 95 200SX SE-R is OBD2? So when I take it for emisions in Janurary all they have to do is scan it, not run it on a dyno and all that crap?


technically yes, but it depends on the mechanic. The should just plug in an OBDII scanner and read for codes, if you throw 2 you fail, but some will just run it on the dyno.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Here at least, if the check engine light is on when they attempt to run it on the dyno, it's an automatic failure. They won't check codes unless you ask, but they will and it's fairly cheap as compared to a dealer or a shop. 

Just because the ECU and sensors pass doesn't mean the engine runs properly, thats the whole point of running it on the dyno. To check for mechanical problems.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Here at least, if the check engine light is on when they attempt to run it on the dyno, it's an automatic failure. They won't check codes unless you ask, but they will and it's fairly cheap as compared to a dealer or a shop.
> 
> Just because the ECU and sensors pass doesn't mean the engine runs properly, thats the whole point of running it on the dyno. To check for mechanical problems.


 lol Thats why I asked though.. the one my co-worker took his took only scanned it because its OBD-II, they didnt bother with the dyno. My car does have a missfire, which sets off the engine light, but I can clear that from my work. I was just wondering because Id rather be in and out then deal with all that dyno stuff.


----------

